# Obsolescence programmée AppleTV 1ère Génération ?



## Laurent Fignon (20 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Je suis possesseur de plusieurs AppleTV de 1ère génération (celle avec disque dur), seconde et troisième génération.

Je viens de constater aujourd'hui que le modèle de première génération dysfonctionne lors de ses tentatives de connexion à l'iTunes Store :
-> Il n'est plus possible d'acheter des vidéos en ligne (çà l'était il y a qques temps encore)
-> L'AppleTV tente manifestement de se connecter en boucle au Store en ligne, en occasionnant des gel de lecture durant les films.

J'ai testé deux modèles d'AppleTV première génération (dont un neuf sorti de la boite), sur deux réseaux internet différents. Même symptôme dans tous les cas.

Par contre, la synchro avec l'ordinateur reste possible.

Pas de problème non plus avec les AppleTV de seconde et troisième génération.

D'autres rencontrent-ils les mêmes problèmes avec le modèle de 1ère génération ? Serait-ce une obsolescence programmée d'Apple pour ce produit (qui reste pourtant remarquable et totalement performant), ou des modifications dans la gestion des identifiants du store ?

Merci !



Laurent F


----------



## Laurent Fignon (20 Avril 2014)

Solution de dépannage trouvée sur MacBidouille ; Configurer manuellement le paramétrage TCPIP sur l'AppleTV et mettre le routeur à 000.000.000.000. 

L'AppleTV ne cherche plus à se connecter à l'iTunes Store via Internet, mais la connexion au réseau domestique reste possible ainsi que les mise à jour entre iTunes et AppleTV...

En espérant que ce ne soit qu'une panne passagère, même si je crains pour ma part une obsolescence programmée de la part de la firme de Cupertino...



Laurent F


----------



## raya (21 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous et toutes. Idem pour moi depuis hier plus rien ne va sur apple tv 1 er génération.Films saccadés, achats impossibles, malgré les différents resets. Va t il falloir repasser à la caisse??


----------



## soldarayanne (21 Avril 2014)

Même souci,Possédant 2 AppleTv de 1 er génération, je trouve que c est une vrai galère.
merci Apple ...


----------



## Madalvée (21 Avril 2014)

Supprimé


----------



## Metalgonzo (21 Avril 2014)

Salut,
heureux ( ou pas ) de voir que je n'étais pas le seul dans ce cas  j'ai fais la manip', uniquement le routeur à 0 en manuelle et c'est bon, plus de ralentissement ou autres bugs( ça me désynchronisait même la Livebox).
Cependant gros bémol pour Apple  l'art et manière de pousser à la conso !


----------



## raya (22 Avril 2014)

Ce matin tout est rentré dans l'ordre,achats,visualisation films, merci APPLE. Vivement la nouvelle génération,j'attends pour l'investissement.


----------



## huderie (13 Mai 2015)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> Je suis possesseur de plusieurs AppleTV de 1ère génération (celle avec disque dur), seconde et troisième génération.
> 
> ...


bonjour,
j'ai un nouvel imac:impossible d'utiliser mon apple tv +ere generation :elle est dans preference apple tv mais n'apparait pas dans la fenetre itunes je ne peux ni synchroniser ni diffuser
cela me fait juste deux hauts parleurs supplementaires pour la musique

avec mon vieux mac pro je vois l'icone de l'appletv dans itunes jepeux theoriquement y diffuser le contenu de mon ordinateur mais on me dit que je n'ai pas le droit de diffuser mes videos achetees sur itunes et que je ne peux donc regarder que sur mon ordinateur

en plus j'ai perdu un temps fou au téléphone avec l'assistance apple; une fille très sympa puis un type désagreable
on ne peut jamais reparler à la même personne
courage
babette


----------



## huderie (13 Mai 2015)

bonjour,
j'ai un nouvel imac:impossible d'utiliser mon apple tv +ere generation :elle est dans preference apple tv mais n'apparait pas dans la fenetre itunes je ne peux ni synchroniser ni diffuser
cela me fait juste deux hauts parleurs supplementaires pour la musique

avec mon vieux mac pro je vois l'icone de l'appletv dans itunes jepeux theoriquement y diffuser le contenu de mon ordinateur mais on me dit que je n'ai pas le droit de diffuser mes videos achetees sur itunes et que je ne peux donc regarder que sur mon ordinateur

en plus j'ai perdu un temps fou au téléphone avec l'assistance apple; une fille très sympa puis un type désagreable
on ne peut jamais reparler à la même personne
courage
babette


----------

